# Desperate now x3 cats



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

Due to homelessness I have had my x3 male cats in a cattery since the 31st of last month. Unfortunately the cattery can only hold them untill the 11th August and we are staying in a hotel so cant have them with us.
I have tried so many Caterrys and due to the time of year they are all full!

If anyone can help or has any ideas please please can you let me know..

Many thanks nickie


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

If you would be prepared to permanently re-home them, Cats' Protection League or the RSPCA, or a local cat rescue, might be able to help. I'm sure you don't want to do that, but might it be best for them? If not, are there any family members who could take them on a temporary basis?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@catcoonz has helped others in a similar position to you...but has had her generosity abused so many times that I am not sure if she is still in a position to help


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I offered awhile ago to help.
But what i will not do is work to pay for food for other people's cats as i am still doing at the moment, even though i had a promise of the other 2 cats being collected last week, the owner never arrived and once again is not contactable.

So yes, this does put me off helping.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

I am able to look after only one of them as i dont have too much space in my home


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> I offered awhile ago to help.
> But what i will not do is work to pay for food for other people's cats as i am still doing at the moment, even though i had a promise of the other 2 cats being collected last week, the owner never arrived and once again is not contactable.
> 
> So yes, this does put me off helping.


That's terrible I understand tho. I would be the same.


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

Crazyjellybean said:


> I am able to look after only one of them as i dont have too much space in my home


Thank I may take you up on that if I have to split them up. I'll know by the end of the week one way or another. Can I let you know then please. 
Thanks for your generosity and of course I will pay you to feed them etc...


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> I offered awhile ago to help.
> But what i will not do is work to pay for food for other people's cats as i am still doing at the moment, even though i had a promise of the other 2 cats being collected last week, the owner never arrived and once again is not contactable.
> 
> So yes, this does put me off helping.


I honestly don't understand how people could completely abandon their cats? They are part of the family.


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> If you would be prepared to permanently re-home them, Cats' Protection League or the RSPCA, or a local cat rescue, might be able to help. I'm sure you don't want to do that, but might it be best for them? If not, are there any family members who could take them on a temporary basis?


I really want to keep them. They are part of the family. Thanks for the advice tho.


----------



## Paw_Jade (Aug 9, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> I offered awhile ago to help.
> But what i will not do is work to pay for food for other people's cats as i am still doing at the moment, even though i had a promise of the other 2 cats being collected last week, the owner never arrived and once again is not contactable.
> 
> So yes, this does put me off helping.


Thats awful how do people sleep at night knowing they are doing this.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not everybody does this.
Iv'e cared for an owners cat for over a year until recently, but she always stayed in contact with me, so in those cases i'm fine with it.

It's more of the lack of contact which bother's me as i plan helping around people collecting their cats.

I'm currently looking after a kitten on here named Boe, her owners are contactable and she is a delightful kitten to care for.
She is being spayed whilst with me.

I'm not in a position to help anybody at the moment as i am currently full up.


----------



## Paw_Jade (Aug 9, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Not everybody does this.
> Iv'e cared for an owners cat for over a year until recently, but she always stayed in contact with me, so in those cases i'm fine with it.
> 
> It's more of the lack of contact which bother's me as i plan helping around people collecting their cats.
> ...


Do you know of anyone or anywhere else as im deaperate 


catcoonz said:


> Not everybody does this.
> Iv'e cared for an owners cat for over a year until recently, but she always stayed in contact with me, so in those cases i'm fine with it.
> 
> It's more of the lack of contact which bother's me as i plan helping around people collecting their cats.
> ...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You are too far away from me and i don't have any room at the moment.

I know Boe is leaving me middle September but appreciate that is along time away when you are desperate.


----------



## Paw_Jade (Aug 9, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> You are too far away from me and i don't have any room at the moment.
> 
> I know Boe is leaving me middle September but appreciate that is along time away when you are desperate.


I wont need accomadation for them until the 2nd week of october i dnt mind providing food and litter and paying i just need to know they are safe and loved until.i can have them back.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have just read your thread.

Under no circumstances would i allow cats to have free roaming, so they would need to be kept together.

All i could possibly offer was either one room or an outside pen.

I do have 2 foster cats booked in for all of January so would need to ensure i could have space for them as they have been booked for a while whilst the owner has an operation.

You say 12 months foster, is there a possibility it could be longer?


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> I have just read your thread.
> 
> Under no circumstances would i allow cats to have free roaming, so they would need to be kept together.
> 
> ...


Hiya. I honestly don't know how long it would be for? I would hope to think it would only be a few months but I really can't say as it's a waiting game.
How much would you like to look after all 3?
I appreciate the offer of help.
Many thanks nickie


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Crazyjellybean said:


> I am able to look after only one of them as i dont have too much space in my home


Why are you offering to look after people's cats when you're ooking to rehome your own ? Please stop offering.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Why are you offering to look after people's cats when you're ooking to rehome your own ? Please stop offering.





SusieRainbow said:


> Why are you offering to look after people's cats when you're ooking to rehome your own ? Please stop offering.


I am just trying to help other people like a nice person and my kitten is only a baby so she is more fragile than fully grown cats.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Crazyjellybean said:


> I am just trying to help other people like a nice person and my kitten is only a baby so she is more fragile than fully grown cats.


You're looking to rehome your kitten because she's young, fragile and your sister is too rough with her - your own words. Have you thought about the message you're actually sending to these desperate owners? That it's OK if your sister is rough with them because "they're not as fragile" as your kitten. Reading between the lines - "it's not my cat anyway, so my sister can do what she wants with it".

It is categorically irresponsible of you to offer to look after these cats if your home is unsuitable for your own kitten. While looking after these cats YOU would be responsible for their physical and psychological welbeing - as well as that of your sister. If they are physically or mentally scarred by your sister, you would have no recourse if the owners were to sue you for damages and/or any vet fees. Have you considered that?

If she cannot be trusted around your kitten, she cannot be trusted around an adult cat - and *certainly* not one that belongs to someone else.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> You're looking to rehome your kitten because she's young, fragile and your sister is too rough with her - your own words. Have you thought about the message you're actually sending to these desperate owners? That it's OK if your sister is rough with them because "they're not as fragile" as your kitten. Reading between the lines - "it's not my cat anyway, so my sister can do what she wants with it".
> 
> It is categorically irresponsible of you to offer to look after these cats if your home is unsuitable for your own kitten. While looking after these cats YOU would be responsible for their physical and psychological welbeing - as well as that of your sister. If they are physically or mentally scarred by your sister, you would have no recourse if the owners were to sue you for damages and/or any vet fees. Have you considered that?
> 
> If she cannot be trusted around your kitten, she cannot be trusted around an adult cat - and *certainly* not one that belongs to someone else.


I would never let a cat come to anyharm as i am a huge cat lover so stop trying to make me look like a bad person. I used to have an adult cat before so when my sister used to pick her up she didnt mind. But when she picks the kitten up she doesnt like it and she wriggles around to get free and im afraid she could fall. So if she picks up an adult cat they are more bigger so they would be able to just leap off her arms. You are acting like my sister abuses the kitten,


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Crazyjellybean said:


> I would never let a cat come to anyharm as i am a huge cat lover so stop trying to make me look like a bad person. I used to have an adult cat before so when my sister used to pick her up she didnt mind. But when she picks the kitten up she doesnt like it and she wriggles around to get free and im afraid she could fall. So if she picks up an adult cat they are more bigger so they would be able to just leap off her arms.


Many cats dislike being picked up, not of mine have liked it and all struggled to get free. Your sister does not need to pick up any cats, she risks injuring herself or the cats. Please, please teach her how to care properly for cats and accept that your home and circumstances are not suitable for fostering cats.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Many cats dislike being picked up, not of mine have liked it and all struggled to get free. Your sister does not need to pick up any cats, she risks injuring herself or the cats. Please, please teach her how to care properly for cats and accept that your home and circumstances are not suitable for fostering cats.


The cat i had used to love being picked up and my sister, only being 5, thinks that all cats like being picked up. And my mum and i do teach her how to care for cats,so please stop assuming everything. My house isn't a place of abuse like you and the other person makes it sound. I though this website was supposed to have nice people. But even if you try to help people, you end up being criticised.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fostering other people's cats are a huge responsibility.
If something happens and it is in your care, you are responsible for the vet bills.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not the case of trying to put you off helping, just wanting you to be aware of what it involves.
I have had a foster cat years ago, never saw much of him as he spent most of his time behind the washing machine, but you need to ensure you have a stress free environment, make sure the cat eats and much more care is needed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Not the case of trying to put you off helping, just wanting you to be aware of what it involves.
> I have had a foster cat years ago, never saw much of him as he spent most of his time behind the washing machine, but you need to ensure you have a stress free environment, make sure the cat eats and much more care is needed.


Wow, unlike these other people you aren't telling me to just stop offering to help people to look after their cats. You are more understanding.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I prefer to see both sides and if i can offer any suggestions to help then i will.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Not the case of trying to put you off helping, just wanting you to be aware of what it involves.
> I have had a foster cat years ago, never saw much of him as he spent most of his time behind the washing machine, but you need to ensure you have a stress free environment, make sure the cat eats and much more care is needed.





catcoonz said:


> I prefer to see both sides and if i can offer any suggestions to help then i will.


I can see why you are known as the cat angel on here. On one thread i saw that you bought a cat tree for someone who needed one for their cat


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I enjoy helping cats and owners where i can.
If you need any suggestions to be a foster home, just ask, it can be very rewarding but you always have to remember although you get attached to the cats, they are not yours, and that is difficult.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> I enjoy helping cats and owners where i can.
> If you need any suggestions to be a foster home, just ask, it can be very rewarding but you always have to remember although you get attached to the cats, they are not yours, and that is difficult.


Thank you very much, and i will if i need to


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

@Crazyjellybean after reading through this it is a very kind offer but I really don't think you should be offering to foster any cats when you can't keep your own cat safe from your sister.

It's not about you being an abusive home, no one has said that, but to bring someone else's cats in is a massive responsibility, both to the cats & everyone else living in that house.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not able to help with fostering with these cats as i have now made plans to help somebody else on here.


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> I'm not able to help with fostering with these cats as i have now made plans to help somebody else on here.


Ok no problem


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Paw_Jade said:


> Do you know of anyone or anywhere else as im deaperate


Maybe you already said (I tend to skim thro' posts), but what area are you, @Angel2578?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Calvine said:


> Maybe you already said (I tend to skim thro' posts), but what area are you, @Angel2578?


That post is from @Paw_Jade, @Calvine.

There seem to be 2 different people who are looking for fosters on here, not sure which one is being helped by @catcoonz though!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

OK thanks...the tag is for Angel2578 tho'. Yes, agree, a bit confusing when two or more join the same thread.


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Maybe you already said (I tend to skim thro' posts), but what area are you, @Angel2578?


I'm confused?
I'm asking for temporary accomidation for my 3 cats?
I take it you also need help?
I'm from Milton keynes.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Angel2578 said:


> I take it you also need help?


@Angel2578: no, I'm not wanting any help myself . . . just wondered what area you were (eg if you were in Glasgow, it would be too far for someone in, say, Torquay to offer assistance in fostering your cats if they lived hundreds of miles away). Thank you :Cat.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm helping paw-jade's 3 cats.

I did offer to help the other cats (Angels post), but as i never heard back and the posts from her continued, i chose to offer paw-jade.


----------



## Angel2578 (Jul 20, 2017)

M


Calvine said:


> Maybe you already said (I tend to skim thro' posts), but what area are you, @Angel2578?


Milton keynes sorry for The delayed reply.


----------

